# HCIGAR VTInbox squonk bottles and panels



## Ramese_Mathews (29/3/17)

Shot in the dark here.

Anyone know where I can get these? 

Slowtech has them, but that'd be an absolute last resort.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/3/17)

I just ordered the mod from Sir Vape. Looked around for extra bottles and panels, but without success. So Slowtech it is for me. 

What are you impressions on the VT Inbox?


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/3/17)

No one has them in sa... I got the mod last year and battled to find accessories in sa. Fasttech has them


----------

